# Sealer question



## deanparker (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm installing a few beams that are 100 years old and was treated with creosote originally. The home owner is asking about sealing the beams to try to seal in the odor of the creosote. The idea though is to not take away from the natural look of the wood beams. My question to you guys is if you know of a product that can be applied that you can't see so that the wood looks natural and would have no shine to it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

probably clear shellac will do the trick


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> probably clear shellac will do the trick



Yeah, if your concerned about odor that's the way to go. It has a bit of sheen. Flat acrylic polly over that if you want.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Creosote inside ?????

NO NO NO NO NO

It is a carcinogenic, and the use of which has been outlawed decades ago

But to be sure, you may want to consult any one of the nanny state authorities that would prefer contractors to not expose HO's to dangerous living conditions.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Creosote inside ?????
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> ...


Yea. And while we're all concerned about the decorative creosote beams, let's not worry about Daddy's loaded .45 cal in the kitchen junk drawer.

BTW, I'm thinking coating them with a vapor barrier type coating. Possibly a single component clear polyurethane. Including the ends before installation.


----------

